# Am I read to approach Modeling Agencies for testing?



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

My current goal is to test for agencies.  I'm wondering if you think my work is good enough, or if I should keep on building up my portfolio first?

Here is my work: m.shalaby photography

C&C appreciated - and please be 100% honest!


----------



## Meekminx (Jul 28, 2011)

It would be best to put some of your best pictures on this thread. Not many people will go to your link with your account so new. Information on posting images can be found in the stickied threads.


----------



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

hoping this works: 

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5972022942_fd63e74ba0_b.jpg


http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5972293441_4bf0f0e3b4_o.jpg


EDIT: nope didn't work - its weird because when I try to use what seems to be the image uploader, and I choose "from URL" , it states "invalid URL" but these are directly from my flickr... not sure what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ghache (Jul 28, 2011)

To be honest. i think your work is really nice. In pretty much all the pictures your posted on your website, they are well done, lightning is great and your post processing is also top notch. Excellent portraiture. Anyone looking at your website will get a good first impression of your work.


----------



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

^ thanks 
any help in figuring out how to upload images from my flickr here? lol....  the Insert Image, and when I click "from URL" isn't working.....  not sure what I'm goind wrong?


----------



## ghache (Jul 28, 2011)

use the image button on here and copy the code from flickr.

You get the code from flickr right beside "Action" click on the down arrow beside the twitter icon. Select BBcode and the size your want to display your pictures. medium 640 or large is fine. the code is the url in between the IMG tag.


----------



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

ghache said:


> use the image button on here and copy the code from flickr.
> 
> You get the code from flickr right beside "Action" click on the down arrow beside the twitter icon. Select BBcode and the size your want to display your pictures. medium 640 or large is fine. the code is the url in between the IMG tag.



ah, okay, so its not the direct URL like i posted above?


----------



## ghache (Jul 28, 2011)

m.shalaby said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > use the image button on here and copy the code from flickr.
> ...




nop, it needs to be inside some IMG brackets, the insert image button will do that for you.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2011)

m.shalaby said:


> hoping this works:
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5972022942_fd63e74ba0_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Where you copy and paste your URL there is a box that is checked underneath it. Uncheck that box and you shouldn't get that invalid url message.

I checked out your link and enjoyed the strangers section.  Photo's I wish to emulate.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2011)

Some first-rate work there Mathew!  What do you mean by 'testing for modeling agencies'?  

On an un-related note, and understanding this is unsolicited advice, I would suggest changing your biography to first-person rather than third.  I believe that this tends to make a stronger and more friendly connection with potential clients.  The way I read it now is that someone is telling me about you, not that you are talking to me.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no knowledge in what quality is needed for an agency and am not sure what to compare your work to.  Maybe someone else does.  But, ask yourself, do you believe you can replicate those photos at moments notice, anytime, anyplace, everyday?  If you answered yes the I say go for it!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not normally click the links but seeing the good reactions already posted I clicked ... I think your photos are great.  I especially like the Strangers set.  :thumbup:


----------



## m.shalaby (Jul 28, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> I do not normally click the links but seeing the good reactions already posted I clicked ... I think your photos are great.  I especially like the Strangers set.  :thumbup:



thanks, yeah I know how it could look.  low post count, and a link to bring you to wherevers'ville... but its really just my site! lol...


----------



## the urban photo (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think I saw a single photo that I disliked, and I saw many that I loved. Grade-A.

The Strangers album is also my favorite. Something warm and intriguing about it. What lens did you use?


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 29, 2011)

In Flickr, get the photo you want to share, then choose "Share". From that drop down, choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode". Select the size you want (800 is best for forum like this). Make sure the BBCode button is checked, not the HTML. Then copy the code and paste it directly into your message here. Don't need the


----------



## bennielou (Aug 30, 2011)

Wonderfully done!


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool work, something about the light is bothering me , some of the darker images are not clean and sharp. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Forkie (Aug 30, 2011)

I also love your Strangers set.  You really know how to get the hotties to have their photo taken!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2011)

nice work! I like it very much!


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 30, 2011)

I think your work is nice, but nothing special.  You have some nice lighting, I guess nice and soft with either an umbrella or softbox (i only looked for 30 seconds so maybe you have more), but nothing edgy (have you tried more than just an umbrella?). I have no idea if a modelling agency would like your work.  Personally nothing stands out, nice but nothing great.  Perhaps a reliable safe bet, but nothing to me that screams hire you. If you have more exmaples showing more that you can actually post on this site I would love to see them.


----------



## davepit (Sep 3, 2011)

m.shalaby said:


> My current goal is to test for agencies.  I'm wondering if you think my work is good enough, or if I should keep on building up my portfolio first?
> 
> Here is my work: m.shalaby photography
> 
> C&C appreciated - and please be 100% honest!



The biggest problem is that you have some good stuff mixed with crap. Be really selective about what you have up on your website - keep to your 8-10 strongest shots. And remember, it's not just the photography which makes a shot strong. If the model looks like a girl from next door, the picture sucks. Casting is important.

David Thomas - Fashion Photographer


----------



## billydoo73 (Sep 5, 2011)

damn...go to the agency now!  great shots.


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------

